# White Grape Recipe



## burch (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone have a good recipe for store bought white grape juice. Also, how to back sweeten it.

Burch


----------



## deboard (Apr 5, 2010)

Is the juice frozen concentrate or in bottles? The frozen is usually preferred because the bottled juice most likely has potassium sorbate which can make fermenting hard to get started.


----------



## burch (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I was thinking about bottled but now I don`t know. I bought some pure Apple Juice that had no preservatives and was hoping to find the same with the White Grape juice. So what`s a good frozen juice ?


----------



## deboard (Apr 6, 2010)

You can use bottled just make sure it has no preservatives. Look at the ingredients just in case, and look for potassium sorbate. There are probably others to watch out for, but I can't think of them. Potassium Metabisulfite is used sometimes, but that is what is in campden tablets, so that can be overcome. 

I have used both Welch's and Dole frozen concentrate so far, and although people have varying opinions on the forum, I find them to be about the same. I'm sure there are other brands as well. With frozen concentrate just stick with the ones that say 100% juice. There are some that are not, and they probably won't work as well. There are a whole lot of frozen concentrate recipes on this forum as well, just look around for them, there are too many to list!


----------

